# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  سردينيا جزيرة الاسترخاء وزمردة الساحل الايطالي

## هدوء عاصف

*

 			سردينيا جزيرة الاسترخاء وزمردة الساحل الايطالي ..




**ان كنت تبحث عن فرصة لتغرق في جمال الطبيعة و تنعم  بالاسترخاء، أو مصادفة بعض المشاهير، فمن الأرجح أن تجد كل ذلك في الساحل  الزمرذي الواقع في جزيرة ساردينيا الإيطالية.*

*لطالما  استقطبت جزيرة ساردينيا أعداد كبيرة من كبار الشخصيات و الأمراء منذ تم  اكتشافها من قبل الأمير الإسماعيلي كريم آغا خان عندما أبحرإلى الجزيرة على  متن قاربه عام 1962، و قام بانشاء عدد من المشاريع الاستثمارية، محولا  ساردينيا من "أرض المراعي" إلى وجهة سياحية مغرية.*
*عندما ألقيت النظرة الأولى على الجزيرة عبر نافذة الطائرة شعرت بأنني أشاهد مشهدا من الرسوم لمتحركة من شدة زرقة لون البحر و صفائه.*

**


*رغم  أن قوانين الجزيرة لا تسمح للفنادق بالتوسع حتى لا يؤثروا على طبيعة  الجزيرة إلاأن البلدية سمحت مؤخرا لأربع فنادق لتوسيع مساحتهم حتى يتمكنوا  من استيعاب الأعداد المتزايدة من أوروبا و الشرق الأوسط و خاصة دولة  الإمارات.*
*في عام 2009 بلغ عدد نزلاء أحد الفنادق من  السائحين الأجانب إلى الجزيرة 28527 وقد بلغ مجموع الليالي التي نزلوها  149704. من بين هذه الليالي بلغ عدد النزلاء الحاملين لجوازات سفر من الشرق  الأوسط و دول الخليج 338 وقد نزلوا 1323 ليلة.*



**


*عندما  أقبلنا على مشارف فندق كولونا بيفيرو، الواقع على قمة عالية ولكنه لا يبعد  إلا 5 دقائق عن الشاطىء شعرت و كأنه مشهد من بعض الرسوم المتحركة التي كنت  أشاهدها عندما كنت صغيرة. كان الفندق من الخارج يبدو مثل قصر قديم . أما  داخل الفندق يغلب عليه طابع جزيرة استوائية حيث الحيطان مصنوعة من الحجر  ومزينة بالزهور وفي النصف فسحة سماوية تحتها بركة ماء بجانب شلال. المساحات  الداخلية عبارة عن سلسلة من الممرات و الساحات حيث تشعر وكأنك تخوض مراحل  لعبة إلكترونية.*

*حمام السباحة عبارة عن خمس برك فوق  بعضها تمتد إلى ما بين صخور الجبل وتطل على البحر. الجزء المفضل بالنسبة لي  كان شرفة غرفتنا حيث وجدنا أسرة للشمس و تمكنا من الاستمتاع بالطبيعة و  نحن نتأمل الجبال و البحر من حولنا من دون أن يرانا أحد.*
*عندما  حل المساء ذهبنا لتناول العشاء في مكان يدعى برينس كافيه، نسبة إلى الأمير  كريم آغا خان. المقهى يقع في ساحة الأمير حيث يوجد عدد من المطاعم و محلات  الماركات العالمية الشهيرة. هذا المكان الحديث من تصميم المهندس المعماري  الشهير جان كلود لوسويس، والمكان يعتبر من أكثر الأماكن شعبية لدى مجتمع  بورتو شيرفو . 
*



**


*في اليوم التالي كانت الحو ماطر و الهواء بارد والسماء مغيمة فنصحونا بتمضية وقتنا على لطريقة السردينية بعيدا عن البحر.* 
*فقمنا  برحلة استغرقت ساعتين تقريبا في السيارة حيث ذهبنا إلى قرية في أعلى الجبل  حيث يوجد كوخ يصنع فيه مصمم سكاكين يدعى ماسيمو ماركو سكاكين فاخرة  ويبيعها. وكشف لنا الستار عن أحدث وأثمن مصنوعاته وهي سكينة مرصعة بالذهب  والألماس تبلغ قيمتها تبلغ قيمتها 45 الف دولار امريكي .*
*والسكينة  على شكل حصان حتى تجذب الزبائن من الشرق الأوسط و الخليج حيث يهتمون  بالخيل. و كان المحل مليئا بالسكاكين والخشب والأنياب التي تصنع منها  السكاكين. وفي خلف المحل توجد طاولة خشبية عريضة حيث أرانا السيد ماركو كيف  يتم صناعة أحد سكاكينه.*
*في الماضي كان رجال  ساردينيا يعيشوا، أو بالأحرى يختبأوا من المحتلين، على قمم الجبال فكانت  مهنهم الأساسية الصيد ورعاية الماشية، مما جعل صناعة السكاكين حرفة أساسية  لليكان. بينما كانت النساء متمركزة على الشاطىء لحراسة الجزيرة.*



**


*فعندما جاء الأمير كريم وغيره من المستثمرين قاموا بشراء الزراضي القريبة على الشاطىء من النساء مما جعلهم أكثر ثراءا من الرجال.*
*و في اليوم الثالث حينما عادت أشعة الشمس إلى أوجها، قمنا بزيارة Colonna Grand Hotel CAPTO TESTA، الذي يبعد ساعتين عن بورتو شيرفو.*
*والشيء  المثير في ذلك المكان هو أنه يجمع ما بين الآثار القديمة و مياه البحر  الزرقاء الناصعة، حيث أنه يوجد كتل صخرية و أعمدة تحت الماء ممكن رؤيتها  أثناء الغطس. وهي مخلفات من العصر الغرانيتي.*


*









*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اهم شي انها زمرة الساحل الايطالي  :31d13c231e:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ايطاليا بلد الجمال والعراقة 
التراث والاصالة 

رحلة رائعة استمتعت فيها ومعلومات قيمه 
الله يعطيك العافيه

*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

لا أعرف ما الذي يتمالكني عندما أشاهد المدن الأوروبية ؟! حقيقة هناك أناس مهتمون بمدنهم كاهتمامهم بأجسادهم .

----------

